# Marek's Treatment



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't have Marek's in my flock (I hope) but I need to know some different treatments for a poultry test. So what have been some of yalls treatments or some that you have known about?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

And what are the signs of the disease?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Marek's disease is a herpes virus and has 4 forms-cutaneous(skin),neural(central nervous system),ocular(eyes) and visceral(organs). Symptoms include tremors or paralysis.That's all I know and I have never dealt with it.Maybe someone else can fill in the blanks.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I don;t think there is a treatment or a cure for it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM's right . Just a vaccination on day one of life and at least 3 weeks of quarantine. CQ's got the most noticeable symptoms there. Most of mine got paralysis , and some at 18 months old. The ocular I've had "grey eye" and one rooster I had had an oval shaped pupil and wasting.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks! will re write my answers


----------

